# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Something amusing

## finger

They say small things amuse small minds......   :Blush7:

----------


## rrobor

You know that aint funny, Years ago  we got poisoned when we had heavy rain  and the girl guide camp sewage system  got washed into the water catchment. Didnt know what to point where. But a funny one was the mains blew up under the road outside and we had a shower of Yabbies. Some smart kid filled our letter box with them. Thankfully thats passed now and we have city water. Oh want to see water beyond reason, try Cunnamulla in Queensland, Man that was bad, you were cleaner before you had a shower, and the stench.

----------


## finger

Hmmm...  :Cool:  I think you might have mistook my meaning. It was mainly aimed at the older generation. Yeah it probably wasn't that funny but its been a slow night.  :Stretcher:

----------

